# Apple Developer Connection



## ipan (24 Août 2010)

Bonjour

Je souhaite m'inscrire sur l' Apple Developer Connection pour des logiciels mac.

Quels sont les avantages ? les inconvénient ?

J'ai entendu dire qu'il y a une réduction de 20 % sur le matériel acheté ?
La machine a elle un usage restreint ?
Y a t'il une limitation des quota d'achat ?

les avantages pour dev mac et iphone sont ils les meme ? (réduc)

Merci d'avance
Cordialement


----------



## Diablovic (24 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

avec les programmes actuels, plus de réduction (cf ici)


----------



## Céroce (24 Août 2010)

Franchement, je me suis inscrit pour le développement Mac, et je regrette.

Comme l'indique Diablovic, il n'y a plus de réduction sur le matos.
Mais surtout, voici les avantages qu'il reste:
- accès aux bétas de Mac OS X (perso, je n'ai pas les moyens de me payer un ordi juste pour essayer la béta, et pas trop le temps non plus).
- accès au forum Apple: je n'y vais jamais. Il y a peu de questions et les ingés d'Apple y répondent rarement.
- tu peux tester ton logiciel sur le ordis des labos d'Apple. Il faut juste payer le billet d'avion pour San Francisco ou Tokyo.
- tu as droit à être assisté par un ingé d'Apple 2 fois dans l'année: ça c'est intéressant.


Je crois que c'est tout.


----------



## ipan (26 Août 2010)

ok et ba ce sera sans moi si il n'y a pas de réduc !

je prendrais un compte pour ios d'ici quelques temps alors

merci les gars !


----------

